# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  That Time "Star Trek's" Sulu was Black and Uhura was White

## CBR News

CSBG spotlights the time that a "Star Trek" comic book was published with a Black Sulu and a White Uhura!


_Full article here._

----------

